# (NYC) Riders Rating Explained



## Mentalist (Mar 26, 2018)

*5.0 *either brand new passenger or one with around 10 or less so rides. Everyone starts out with 5, and uber ratings get averaged after 10 or something rides. Most are all good, accept the ride. Lyft almost same

*4.9* either from another less diverse city or state; or possibly another country. most likely, this passenger tips especially if he is from NYC. Overwhelming majority NYC riders are beliw 4.9

*4.8 *same as 4.7 below plus the bonus-you arrive, he hops in-no wait for you at all, most likely he tips, accept the call without any worry

*4.7 *most common, NYC rider, clean cut look, neatly dressed, will quickly greet you, and graciously makes parting comment, does not make you wait, makes no fuss, nothing butonly good clean person and appears openminded. No attitude.

*4.6/4.5* everything as 4.7, except that he makes you wait, or call or text you, or gives you direction or tells you where to make turns etc instead of following the app, or does not sound "open minded" when he first greets you, OR sadly, he/she is everything 4.7 or even higher BUT a minority, and or drop off is a sketchy neighborhood: Drivers! please be fair, rate based on behaviour and actions, not on persons involuntary credentials. Accept the ride, it's ok

*4.4* may exhibit one or more of the following: long wait, verifying your car number plate overtly, staring thru your windshield at you checking you, may appear guarded and suspicious-laden, his her greeting voice sounds as if he were pushing it hard against his soul, not so trusting person, but otherwise should be fine. May likely be giving lower rating to you if little something lacks. Accept it anyway, give a chance

*4.3/4.2 *borderline grey area, some problems in the past, possibly uncaring, or thuggish rough looking but may not give a lot of problems, not so refine or sophisticated, may ask for aux. to play his music, asks for A.c. or heating complaints . Watchout for females from the Bronx. Up to you to take chances

*4.1 or 4.0 *not sophisticated, has had prior problems, or appearing/susceptible to giving low rating to drivers, prejudicial. Risky

*3.9 or below* Alert! Avoid at all cost

Note: above has been so true in NYC, but may generally work in other places as well


----------

